# New comer in L.A. area



## VinceTT (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

I recently move in L.A. from France and I would like to know where to ride in this huge city!
I work next to the L.A. County Hospital (Downtown / East L.A.) and I would like to know where I can ride and live not too far from my job (including night rides during the winter from training) and potentially commute by bike.
I also need... a bike! Whch bike shop do you recommend?
Finally, I would like to make races, and I need a club!

I've ever finded many information through this forum but I think I need your help to refine my futur choices!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you live in Pasadena or Glendale you'll be close to some great bike riding in the Angeles Crest Forest area. And you should be able to commute to work. 

If you move to Pasadena, give Velo Pasadena a try. Also InCycle Bicycles. 

You can also move a little bit farther west to the Burbank area. You'll be able to commute to work on the LA River Bike path. Bicycle John's is a good bike shop in Burbank.

Bienvenue à LA and have fun shopping for your bike.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to mi barrio!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Il Sogno has given some good advice. Pasadena is an excellent city, providing a jumping off point to the mountain roads, and many cultural attractions. There is also criterium "training" at the Rose Bowl on weekday evenings. Pasadena is also connected to LA via the Gold Line train, for those days when you just can't get on the bike!

JSR


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Many rides listed at
http://www.bikely.com 
Just type in the search words for the region you are interested in. 
Eg, "_Pasadena_" , "_San Gabriel Mount_ains" , "_Santa Monica Mountains_" , "_Malibu_" , etc.

Not especially close to East L.A. , but 2 bike shops with large selections are:

http://www.helenscycles.com (their Santa Monica location is the largest shop) -- most major brands of bikes (Look, Cannondale, Trek, etc) _except_ Specialized . 

Less than 1 km away is 
http://www.cynergycycles.com , which is _mostly_ Specialized brand bikes, but also Bianchi, Time, and Ridley.

You may be shocked, as USA bike prices are usually much higher than U.K. and Europe -- opposite of most products!

Good luck.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Other links to LA area rides - - there are many more, just "google" !

http://www.labikepaths.com

http://www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/index.htm

http://www.lkjh.biz/bike/california/la/index.html


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

for clubs and the race schedule, look at socalcycling.com
If you let us know a bit more on what your are looking for in the club (large/small, semi-pro/lower catagory racing/masters/ ) we might be able to guide you a bit better. 
This is a bit late but the two large rides on saturdays are simi ride and the montrose ride starting from pasadena.


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

By far the largest club, is Velo Club La Grange . www.lagrange.org

There are 6 rides a week on the west side, and a very informative e-group. Plus what other club could have Jeanne Longo laughing at one of our jerseys.....La Grange / Zombies. LOL


----------

